# Thinking of changing out trucks.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thinking of going from a 14' box with a ramp to this: https://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/6192073637.html

My truck is a 97 with 73k on it. Issues with it are typical of age, but runs great otherwise. I never have to wonder if I'm going to make it to my job or home. More truck than I really need, but have everything and then some.

Biggest worry is my machines being able to fit side by side.

Need to be talked in or out of this one.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

You only have 73k on a 97. Damn i have 56k on a 14. I would drive that till the doors dropped off. You would be moving into a ride with double miles and only a few years newer, and not knowing how those miles were put on.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Very true. I actually have met all previous owners. Belonged to Lansing Electric Motors, who I worked for, met the old couple that bought it for antiqueing around Michigan and the guy who bought it from them and sold it to me. I swear 95% of Michiganders know 58%, or at least have heard of them.

Some parts of town I have had to park a block away for a main line just because of the size and ramp.. 

I don't want to go smaller, but sometimes it would be nice. 

One thing I really want is a 4x4 van or 4x4 small box truck. Rule is 2+" or more of snow, the cube doesn't leave the driveway. Not that I can't drive in that, it's the stupid ******* drivers!


----------

